# Greatest Freshman.....Ever?



## Conley2385 (Sep 2, 2002)

Is Carmelo Anthony the greatest Freshman player ever? I cant think of anyone else off the top of my head.......what do you guys think? Melo has to be up there.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Chris Jackson was better, probably.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i think he is the best in the last 7 years or so*

cwebb was pretty good
i think shareef was solid
im not in the mood to think really hard about this..


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The biased Answer is Yes. Mahmoud Abdul Rauf did not perform this well on the big stage.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Ralph SAmpson and Lew Alcindor


----------



## Netsfan30 (Jun 16, 2002)

carmelo Anthony is the best freshman and most talked about freshman ive seen but im only 16 so my opinion really doesnt matter in this discussion.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

he is great but most freshman don't get respect from the refs like he does, really most other players don't. but he is a great player. best freshman ever? i don't know, but definately best freshman in the last few years.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> Ralph SAmpson and Lew Alcindor



No doubt - Lew Alcindor kicked *** in those JV games. 

I am fairly certain there was no freshmen back in the day, and that players only played with the big team from soph to senior. Am I right?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Magic Johnson


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Larry Bird?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Wasn't Bird on Indiana's bench as a freshmen. More genius from the Devil Bobby Knight.


----------



## Conley2385 (Sep 2, 2002)

Right, no freshman back in the Lew Alcindor days, which also elimates greats like Wilt Chamberlain from the conversation.

Chris Jackson (abdul rauf) might have had the stats.......but he didnt lead his team to the heights that Anthony has.

C-Web, Abdur Rahim are prolly in the conversation..................................not sure about Ralph Sampson.

The name i was thinking of before i started this post was Pervis Ellison.....didnt he lead Louisville to a National Title in his Freshman season?

any other names?


----------



## Conley2385 (Sep 2, 2002)

Oh, and about Bird........

Sat the bench and eventually hitchhiked home from IU, his freshman year.

Then he played his Sophmore season at Northwood J.C near frenchlick.

Then finally ended up at ISU for his Junior season. So Bird is not in on the Greatest Freshman conversation.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Vitale called Anthony the best freshman ever in the Big East. I think that is a little much, but you can definitely make the argument.

I don't think he is the best ever, but then again, I haven't seen him play that much.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

"Never Nervous" Pervis Ellison. He was named the MOP of the finals in 1986 as a freshman (25 points and 11 rebounds in the championshipgame).


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

This is certainly a tough topic considering freshmen were not eligible in the UCLA glory years. Also, the college game is signicantly watered down compared with how it used to be. Anthony is able to dominate, in fact he looks like a man among boys. However, when you think of all the guys who could be in college, there is no way Carmello would be dominating like he is if they were there. Guys like the Fab Five, Jordan, etc. had great freshmen seasons before everbody started bolting to the L after high school. It's difficult to compare someone's success as a freshman in 2003 to someone's success 10-20 years ago. 

I would be curious to see Magic,Isaiiah Thomas, Akeem and PAtrick Ewing's stats as freshmen. Assuming they were all eligible.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

Wilt and Magic were two very good freshman, but Its not like I was alive when they were playing in college so not that sure.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Wasn't Bird on Indiana's bench as a freshmen. More genius from the Devil Bobby Knight.



bird actually bailed before his freshman season started at iu,so he didnt sit on knights bench at all.he just didnt like the big city(bloomington),which shows how much of a hick he really was,legend though no doubt.back in the day of course frosh didnt play and like was mentioned,guys like alcindor and then walton were superstars playing on the jv teams,i dont see anthony in that class and now recently a ton of great highschoolers have bolted for the pros so you get less of the top players at the college level,but give melo credit he has been great.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> I would be curious to see Magic,Isaiiah Thomas, Akeem and PAtrick Ewing's stats as freshmen. Assuming they were all eligible.


Magic Johnson - 17.0 ppg, 7.9 rpg, 7.4 apg
Isiah Thomas - 14.6 ppg, 5.5 apg
Akeem Olajuwon - did not play as a freshman
Patrick Ewing - 12.7 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 3.2 bpg
- and...
Carmelo Anthony - 22.3 ppg, 10.0 rpg, 2.2 apg


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

What about Pistol Pete? He didn't play as a freshman, but if he would have and there was a three point line he would've probably put up 40 a night.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> Magic Johnson - 17.0 ppg, 7.9 rpg, 7.4 apg
> Isiah Thomas - 14.6 ppg, 5.5 apg
> ...


Thanks for posting those Bender. Could you imagine what these guys would do in today's college game? For those of you who are old enough, remember the early 80's, teams like UNC and Houston? I shudder to think what a Carolina team with Jordan, James Worthey, Jimmy Black and


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Wasn't Bird on Indiana's bench as a freshmen. More genius from the Devil Bobby Knight.


Devil Bobby Knight?

:no:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Remember everyone, in the old times, Frosh were not allowed to play on Varsity teams in college!


----------



## edubcb (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayman Tisdale averaged 24.5 points and 10.3 rebounds a game as a freshman in 1982

another to talk about is Quentin Richardson, he averaged 18 and 10 his freshman year.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> Remember everyone, in the old times, Frosh were not allowed to play on Varsity teams in college!



That still doesn't prove anything against Carmelo Anthony, in my oppinion. It just goes to show you that for the momment Carmelo is the best freshman of all time, although back then freshmans weren't playing on varsities in college. Carmelo has just set in a new standard, it's simple.


----------

